
SculptGL - A WebGL sculpting app - blackhole
http://stephaneginier.com/sculptgl/
======
vq
A small tangent for those inspired to sculpt by this. The free 3D-suite
Blender recently got support for dynamic topology sculpting (that is
adaptively change the mesh density as you sculpt). Cross-platform, quite
capable and it's a ton of fun to play around with.

[http://blender.org](http://blender.org)
[http://cgcookie.com/blender/2013/04/29/intro-dynamic-
topolog...](http://cgcookie.com/blender/2013/04/29/intro-dynamic-topology-
sculpting-blender/)

~~~
archivator
If you're interested in the Geometric Modelling part of sculpting, Freestyle
is a good starting paper -
[http://liris.cnrs.fr/Documents/Liris-5391.pdf](http://liris.cnrs.fr/Documents/Liris-5391.pdf)

------
jamesaguilar
It doesn't like it when you try to drill holes through the sphere. Try it,
it's fun.

~~~
ggchappell
It seems to "like" it here. I can also do other topology changes: make two
projections and join them, drill a hole to an existing hole.

I did get it to mess up (holes in the _surface_ ) by clicking "Symmetry".

------
aks314
Amazing! Working great on Win7/Chrome 28.0.1500.72 m.

Initial load gives a prompt 'Shit happens: context lost' and the sphere is not
loaded.

Refresh says WebGL hit a snag, but provides an option to reload. After reload
it works fine.

objects load well but I can't seem to find any more movement controls, just
wasd/arrows. Still this is great and could serve as a step towards mudbox etc!

~~~
maaaats
right click and drag works.

~~~
aks314
Yes it does, thank you.

------
spotco
ridiculously fun to play with, made a pretty bad looking boo from mario bros
[http://pastebin.com/baGry3NF](http://pastebin.com/baGry3NF)

and a silly render [http://imgur.com/23U99Ab](http://imgur.com/23U99Ab)

------
notum
Very impressive, especially the adaptive topology feature, I don't believe
even Mudbox has that.

Adding some sort of collaborative features would would be plausible and really
cool (keep perspective and settings local, sync model updates).

~~~
keerthiko
Is this open source? I would love to poke around adding some real time collab
features.

~~~
Impossible
Github link:
[https://github.com/stephomi/sculptgl](https://github.com/stephomi/sculptgl).
License is MIT. This is from the main page
([http://stephaneginier.com/](http://stephaneginier.com/)).

------
milani
I can not see anything in my Chrome 28.0.1500.71 Linux. Here is the error:

sculptgl.min.js:138 Uncaught TypeError: Cannot set property 'viewportWidth' of
null

~~~
pjmlp
Proper 3D acceleration support ==> Mac OS X or Windows.

~~~
vrodic
Works fine on Intel Ivy Bridge /Mesa/Linux here

~~~
sktatlo
Most of the time, but you're stuck with GLSL 1.40 while the rest is enjoying
3.30

------
sbarre
This is very impressive but the "skin" shader is pretty gross if you've made a
particularly deformed shape..

------
eblume
This was very interesting! Was the OP the author? Care to share a bit about
how you made it?

~~~
blackhole
No, I found it on twitter, but it wasn't tweeted by the author either. In fact
that website appears to be the only place on the internet the author exists,
except for his github profile:
[https://github.com/stephomi](https://github.com/stephomi)

------
jianshen
Connect this to the Shapeways API and you've got one helluva powerful toy...

~~~
bdickason
Was just thinking the same thing :) could make some really nice stuff in
Ceramics.

------
H3g3m0n
I'm running into issues. After a while it starts tearing holes in the sphere.
Also the performance seems to die off. But I don't know much about 3D
sculpting so maybe I'm abusing it.

Running on Chrome under Arch.

------
jwarren
Wow, that's beautiful.

I may have made the world's saddest slug.

------
pvnick
Incredible work, this is great. These are exactly the kinds of projects we
need to advance technology on the web.

------
ttty
This is Z-Brush on browser hehe

------
ferdo
That's badass. Gracias.

------
antonwinter
i have made cool things in sculptris previously, this is awesome on my pc.
gotta try it on the tablet now!

~~~
antonwinter
bugger, did not work on ipad under safari or chrome. still pretty awesome on
pc

------
gersonaya
Awesome work.

------
dakimov
This is... awesome!

What is more important, it is actually usable.

------
celwell
Impressive.

